# New addition



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

This is Molly she is 13 weeks old (as of yesterday). Excuse the quality of the first shot, photographer is not familiar with my camera 




























Self stacked, I was behind her though.









And at 6 weeks (from the breeder)










krisk


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Beautiful puppy girl. Congrats!


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

She is beautiful!! Love the TeePee ears.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

She is so cute!!! And she is going to be dark.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

molly is a pretty girl grats!!!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

awe so sweet ... congratulations


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

soooooo cute!! congrats!


----------



## Whiteboy (Jul 19, 2011)

such A great looking girl ya got, congrats


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Lovely! What's her breeding?


----------



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone, we are pretty pleased with her. 

She is out of Hausmekon's Flag of Honor (who I co-own with his breeder (Hausmekon Kennels), and my boy Connor's breeder (Sunflower Kennels)-who is also the breeder of Molly) He is a son of Am.Can.Ch DCT-Tebe Nobe Me & Bobby McGee HT,PT,TC,OFA and grandson of Am.Can.AOE.Sel.Ex.Ch. Elvaston's Southern Byrne PT,HT,ROM,OFA (a boss son...Connor himself is line bred on Boss) 

bred to Hausmekon's Caught Red Handed an Int.Ch.Candai's Ain't No Joe OFA (Major pt'd) daughter and she goes back to german lines on her dams side.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

she's beautiful! congrats!


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I know Anja  Love talking to her. Love Bobby too, Joannie breeds some nice stuff


----------



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah Anja and Molly's breeder Lonna have been friends for a very long time and used to do breedings together when they both lived in Vancouver. When Lonna was unable to continue her line, Anja stepped in and helped her out. Both of them are great ladies.

krisk


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful girl, congrats


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Yeah Anja and Molly's breeder Lonna have been friends for a very long time


35 years, Anja told me!


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Molly is beautiful! Looking at her makes me so excited to see my pup get that age!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Oh very nice!!

She goes back to one of my good dog buddies, Mari Fiori's The Fever, through Bob. We were just 2 points from finishing him when he got injured. Beautiful male with great temperament and presence. I will try to get a picture up. Loved him.

Our 1 year old is linebred on Boss. Good looking, substantial and solid mind.

Hope your Molly does great things!


----------

